# IBS and High School (long)



## Rose05 (Nov 3, 2002)

I was diagnosed with IBS about a year ago. However ive been showing the symptoms since about 3rd grade. Right now i am a sophmore in high school. I dont get it everyday but i get it about 2 times a week. When I go out, I spend the night in the bathroom stall crying in pain. I cant tell u how many public restrooms i have used. i get the most painful diahrea and i know that no one undersands. My family knows i have it but they think that i overreact about the symptoms. I try to explain to them that the pain is real but i get it so often that they pass it off as nothing. Since i have been diagnosed with IBS, i have gotten the courage to go out more and more but the pills i was prescribed dont work at all. All they do is dry my mouth out but i still have to go to the bathroom. None of my friends know which really makes it harder for me. I have a great social life but its difficult when i go out and just hafta pray that i wont have an episode. My symptoms show up at the oddest times so its impossible to tell what foods trigger my IBS. I have tried keeping a food diary but it didnt show any patterns. I havent visited my doctor since i was diagnosed so he isnt much help. This is the first time i have ever researched IBS and its helped me out alot. I dont know anyone else with this and its comforting to know that otehr people go thru the same thing as me, fear of leaving my house. And i know mine isnt even as severe as others. When i get it i just want to crawl into bed and cry. i know this is unrealistic.I hope to visit his site often so that i can hear from more people with IBS because its inspirational and it gives me hope. Thank You All!


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Rose05- i'm a freshman in highschool and i was diagnosed with ibs about 2 years ago, but like you i've had the sympotms for a very long time. It really does help to know that other people especailly our age are going through this. I know how painful it is and most of the time i too end up crawling into my bed and crying. my family was horrible about it at first and told me i needed to toughen up. they had no idea what it was like and i eventually saw a counselor because i couldn't take it anymore. Now they are much more understanding and really do see how much pain i go through. As a matter of fact i am sick today, but i've been trying to be more positive about it lately and just relax. i'd love to talk to you more, so anytime you'd like to you can e-mail me at dacn###dwave.net hope you're feeling good! - Claire


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm a sophmore in highschool too, and last year in my freshman year when I started experiencing IBS symptoms I had the exact same problem as you, constant painful diarrea. My parents also didn't understand they told me it was "All in my head" But after suffering a nervous breakdown and refusing to go to school this year, my parents realized that IBS is way more serious than they thought. They made an appointment with a therapist for me, who taught me ways to help control my pain and fear, a gastrologist who prescribed some medication (That doesn't really work) and a psychiatrist to prescribe me Paxil which helped me get over my depression and anxiety. But, the big change came when I ordered two books from this website, The First Year, An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed, By Heather Van Vorous and Eating for IBS, a cookbook by Heather Van Vorous. These two books outlined everything I needed to do, everything I should do, in a simple step by step day by day guide. They most importantly told me about a diet, which I am now on that has completely stopped my diarrea and pain! You can order these books off this website or amazon.com. Please take a look at my post on this forum called HELP, ADVICE, SOLUTIONS! FROM A FORMER IBS SUFFERER! READ! It outlines what I did to get through school. I am now completely fine at school. What you should do is talk to your counselor. Mine gave me a special permanent pass which allows me to go to the bathroom whenever I need to. She talked to my teachers, and now I sit near the door in all my classes so if i need to go, I can just slip out without asking and no one even notices. Also, ask your counselor about the 504 plan, a plan that allows people with medical conditions to take long, standardized tests like AP exams with special conditions like being able to leave and go to the bathroom. LAstly though, please, please, please, try to order the books I reccommended. They will stop your diarrea. IBS is almost completely controlled by what you eat! I didn't know that and for a whole year I sufered! After a week ont he diet I stopped having pain and diarrea. If you have ANY questions e-mail me at neonkiwi###msn.com. My situation was exactly the same as yours is now and i'd really like to help.


----------



## chasity_000 (Dec 5, 2002)

i know what you mean, teenage life and ibs do not go well together! i really hate going out now because i never know how i feel, and what may happen. i have lost alot of confidence in myself, and become more paranoid and self consious. wouldnt it be great if everyone who had ibs was altogether in the same school so everyone would understand? or even better if we didnt have it??


----------

